# New kindle for iPad update.



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Pretty cool features.

http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/kindle-for-ipad-2-6-update-brings-wikipedia-and-google-to-ebooks/


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Just downloaded it and now when it tries to open the app it just kicks me back out to main screen.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> Just downloaded it and now when it tries to open the app it just kicks me back out to main screen.


Do a hard reset. Hold down home button & sleep button at same time. This is similar to redrafting a pc when installing a program. I always do this. Good habit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so glad they added the progress dots to the home page.. I get the biggest kick out of seeing those dots get "fatter".. Plus it makes it very easy to see which books have been read or are currently being read (or abandoned)


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I did a reset on the ipad and power on and power off. It did not work. I then hooked it to my computer and did a complete erase and sync. Still it doesn't work.  By the way, the reset method you state id for the kindle not the ipad.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

kwajkat said:


> I did a reset on the ipad and power on and power off. It did not work. I then hooked it to my computer and did a complete erase and sync. Still it doesn't work. By the way, the reset method you state id for the kindle not the ipad.


Actually the method above does work and is a "hard" reset for the ipad. Hold down the home button and top button at the same time, hold it until the device turns off and wait until an apple logo shows up, then release. This is different than powering on/off, which you do by holding down the top button until the "slide to power off" appears.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I updated my iPad/iPhone Kindle apps today, but haven't played around with them yet.  The updates sound good!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm so glad they added the progress dots to the home page.. I get the biggest kick out of seeing those dots get "fatter".. Plus it makes it very easy to see which books have been read or are currently being read (or abandoned)


This is the Kindle App Home Page on the iPad? I don't see that I have that; I updated last night and am running version 2.6....

**edit**Never mind, I see it has to be "list" view.


----------

